# Gun Value



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Does anyone know how much a Page-Lewis 22 long model D rifle is worth? I was helping a friend in the attic and we came across this gun and were woundering what it's worth. It looks like an antique. Thanks Born


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi Born.........i'm a gun salesman and i can tell you that no one can give an apraisel with out seeing the gun and then finding it in our apraisers book ......it would not be fair to the person having the apraisel......it does sound like it is an antique but it depends on how many were made,what condition it is in,where it was made,and model and age of the gun....we have to take all these in to consideration when we make an apraisel.....It also can depend on if you are doing this for insurance reason in that case you deduct wear and tear on the gun.....so your value can be two different things. I hope this helps you and make sure they are an experenced apraiser......Carl


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Born 
How the heck ya been? 
What 's ol Joe up to?
Hey try 
www.Accuratereloading.com
Somepeopel there may be of help.
Get all the info and ideas on vaule first before selling or insureing.
Drop me a line sometime.
trout


----------

